# IPad 2 commande a la FNAC



## daradr (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous! J'ai commande un iPad 2 a la FNAC ( en magasin ) et le vendeur m'a dit que je pourrais venir le chercher qu'au moi de septembre . 
Pensez vous que c'est vrai? Les délai de livraison de l'ipad seraient ils si long?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse : )


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2011)

daradr a dit:


> Bonjour a toutes et a tous! J'ai commande un iPad 2 a la FNAC ( en magasin ) et le vendeur m'a dit que je pourrais venir le chercher qu'au moi de septembre .
> Pensez vous que c'est vrai? Les délai de livraison de l'ipad seraient ils si long?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponse : )



ça me parait beaucoup !
Va voir ce qui se disait sur les délais le 02 Juin:
http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-2-toujours-un-peu-d-attente-48312
ou bien encore ce qui se disait le 25 mai sur les problèmes des dalles:
http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-de-nou...-eviter-les-problemes-de-retroeclairage-47452


----------



## jaco67 (5 Juin 2011)

Pour ma part, j'en ai commandé un sur le site de la Fnac.
Contre toute attente, j'ai été livrée avant la fête des mères, alors que la fnac prévoyait une livraison bien plus tardive.


----------



## francroix (5 Juin 2011)

j 'ai commandé le mien début mai et je l'ai reçu ce week end c'est un ipad wifi


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (6 Juin 2011)

daradr a dit:


> Bonjour a toutes et a tous! J'ai commande un iPad 2 a la FNAC ( en magasin ) et le vendeur m'a dit que je pourrais venir le chercher qu'au moi de septembre .
> Pensez vous que c'est vrai? Les délai de livraison de l'ipad seraient ils si long?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponse : )



C'est un peu du portnawak à mon avis. il suffit d'aller sur le site pour voir qu'ils ont du stock (pas tous mais 1 ou 2 modèles). Au pire il doit y avoir deux semaines d'attente...


----------



## akamatzuken (6 Juin 2011)

J'ai commandé le mien, un Ipad 2 Blanc Wifi 32 Go le 27 Mai à la Fnac de Mulhouse.
Le vendeur ne voulait pas s'avancer sur un délais, il disait que ca pouvait venir en 1 semaine comme en 3.

Pour l'instant aucune nouvelles. J'ai oublié de demander combient de personne avaient deja commandé le même modele avant moi.

Mais Septembre ca fait un peu long. 

Je regarde ailleurs desfois que.... mais je sais pas si je perdrais dans ce cas les 30 euro d'accompte. De plus j'ai 92 euro d'avoir Fnac Gaming, c'était deja ca en moins sur le montant de la douloureuse.


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2011)

À Limoges, il est dispo immédiatement. Donc, cela doit être assez rapide dans la plupart des Fnacs.


----------



## akamatzuken (6 Juin 2011)

D'apres le site Fnac , maintenant il ne l'est plus. 

L'appro des Fnac de France n'a aucune logique et donc ne peu pas être prevu.
Le seul point c'est de connaitre sa place sur la liste d'attente, mais j'ai oublié de demander.


----------



## southpark (6 Juin 2011)

pourquoi vous commander pas sur l'apple store en ligne , délai une à deux semaine


----------



## akamatzuken (7 Juin 2011)

Parceque j'aime bine aller acheter mes appareilles multimedia en magasin , ca à un charme que la livraison à domicile n'a pas.

L'éxitation sur le trajet en allant le chercher, Tester le vendeur pour voir si il connait son job etc....

Et comme l'apple store le plus proche de chez moi est à Zurich, et que si je me décide à faire le trajet (environ 1h15 de route), je suis sur qu'il n'en auront pas en stock.... donc on prend l'enseigne habituelle.

Même si j'ai été tenté je l'avoue, par le prix un peu moindre qui paierait le déplacement et de pouvoir enfin visiter un apple store.... mais bon se faire tout l'achat en allemand.... beurk.


----------



## cheb (10 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Pour ma part commandé il y'a une semaine, normalement livré aujourd'hui  !

Tu peux suivre ici l'état des stocks des ipad par magasin : 

http://www.stockdispo.com/ipad-2.html


----------

